# Encriptar Disco  [Sistemas]

## 2uncas

Hola,

Estoy interesado en encriptar el disco, no se si alguien me puede ayudar con su experiencia, la idea es encriptar fundamentalmente la partición /home/*, aunque en mi caso también es la Root.

De momento estoy mirando LUKS.

Alguien me puede indicar alguna guía para hacerlo o indicar que problemas puede derivar tenerlo encriptado, me refiero a si el sistema penaliza en rendimiento.

Muchas gracias por adelantado.

Un saludo.

----------

## cameta

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/DM-Crypt_with_LUKS

Creo que esto te servirá.

----------

## 2uncas

Gracias Cameta, mirare esa guía que me has pasado, pero mi pregunta iba más orientada a experiencias con discos encriptados, es decir,  si penaliza el rendimiento del disco, si es fiable, no se saber un poco sobre su funcionamiento.

Un saludo

----------

## cameta

http://foro.hardlimit.com/linux/t-cifrar-particion-en-linux-63946.html#post533459

Mira esto.

Algo si que se penaliza, sobretodo el problema puede ser en portatiles.

Supongo que tienes buenos motivos para encriptar ya que si sólo tienes peliculas y música   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## SS3

Algo de rendimiento pierdes dependiendo del cifrado utilizado, también depende bastante del hardware, si es moderno apenas lo notarás, tu ten en cuenta que es más importante en ese caso si el rendimiento o la seguridad de los datos. Yo tengo el sistema cifrado incluida la raíz.

----------

